# The Stories Our Screens Tell



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

I thought it might be fun to start a thread where we share a picture of our touchscreen that captures a particular moment, story, or experience in a single shot.

I'll start with a simple one...

That moment when you finally get around a 30-mph blockade in a 50-mph zone.


----------



## GMB3 (Oct 19, 2018)

Screen shot from yesterdayay.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

GMB3 said:


> Screen shot from yesterdayay.
> View attachment 18962


Yeah, but what happened yesterday! All downhill today, I am guess uphill yesterday. LOL


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Our fire hydrants may have achieved sentience.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Zoom in close on my forum avatar.


----------

